

Doodle Kids app created by a kid - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/doodle-kids-created-by-a-kid/

======
bprater
> Lim started using computers at age 2 and is fluent in six programming
> languages.

Only six languages by 9, yeesh -- by that time I was already fluent in 35.
Kids these days are just barely getting by.

